# Optical Mice



## ian

This would have to be my favorite accesory. I use a cheap wheel mouse at work which is hopeless. Nearly bought a wireless mouse, but thought I would probably get sick of the batteries running out and it probably servers no useful purpose being wireless.


----------



## zkiller

yeah, optical mice are a cool invention. i have to clean my logitec mouseman wheel mouse at least once a week, because it starts to collect enough dirt to where it is noticeable in its function. i got a cheap MS optical mouse for my laptop, and it's great.

not quite sure what my favourite accessory would be though. *shrug*

PS: ian, where is my smily?


----------



## ian

zkiller said:
			
		

> PS: ian, where is my smily?


you mean :zwelcome ?


----------



## zkiller

ian said:
			
		

> you mean :zwelcome ?


nope, i mean... :shrug: ...you with me? :thumbsup:v


----------



## [tab]

I like my optical mouse too.  I asked for one at work and they laughed because they thought I was joking... I wasn't.


----------



## Christopher

Never tried a wireless before. Being at this forum 2 minutes and I've already got a couple items on my Christmas list


----------



## cptnwinky

Optical mice are the best. When without a mousepad just use your thigh or chest...They work too.


----------



## ian

We spend millions and millions of dollars at work, and they skimp on a 30 dollar mouse....


----------



## Aleksey

LOL
Optical mice are nice....
But wiresless aren't very good, particualrly because in most cases, they could easily get messed - up a lot of things could interfier with their signal, and they act like they have  slow refresh rate. Either that or they actually have a slow refresh rate. and I dont' get the use for it anyway - what are you, going to use your mouse 10ft away from your monitor?


----------



## zkiller

i would kinda like a wireless keyboard though. i have only used one wireless mouse thus far and it seemed to work just fine. it was a logitech.


----------



## AainaalyaA

ian said:
			
		

> We spend millions and millions of dollars at work, and they skimp on a 30 dollar mouse....


c'est la vie mon cher


----------



## mordak

just bought a wireless mouse, fed up of cleaning the one i have now......after eagerly waiting 1 week for it to be delivered.......it dont work! lifescruel!


----------



## zkiller

mordak said:
			
		

> just bought a wireless mouse, fed up of cleaning the one i have now......after eagerly waiting 1 week for it to be delivered.......it dont work! lifescruel!


sorry to hear about your bad luck.


----------



## MarvinTheMartian

well my mom got a new wireless optical mouse.  it is a micros innovation mouse...she got it for $40.  it came with a cradle, rechargeable batteries, and a installation guide as good as a colorwheel for the blind.  it took me 3 hours to get it to work but i finally got it ^^  the cradle recharges the mouse when not in use, like those ibm bluetooth mice going for $120.  i understand where wires would be bothersome, but i like my ibm optical mouse with its blue led wheel.  it shines BLUE! ^^ my mom hasnt had any problems with its refresh rate but then again she isnt a gamer, she is just an old lady.


----------



## ian

now i want an optical mouse that shines blue......


----------



## [tab]

I've seen peope mod their MS mouse to put a blue LED in it... u need a different resister as well, but it doesn't look too difficult.

Coolest mouse mod I ever saw was this one:
Project Cryo.


----------



## ian

you are right, that is way cool. The frozen look was quite authentic too.


----------



## [tab]

I was going to try to do that once... never got around to it.  Probably for the best...


----------



## ian

you just need to find a small enough miniature of sigourney.....


----------



## [tab]

Naaa... Han Solo.


----------



## [tab]

Or Austin Powers...


----------



## ian

You seriously reckon you could make one of those?


----------



## [tab]

Well the guy tells u how to do it step by step, so yeah...


----------



## ian

do you have one of those dremel tools?


----------



## [tab]

Yep... got it last Christmas.


----------



## MarvinTheMartian

that is very awesome. i want to see some of these pics when you come up with a finished project...i want to do it too but, i dont have mice to be throwing around and screwing up on ^^ but keep me posted on how it goes!


----------



## ian

> Yep... got it last Christmas.


Did you get it after seeing that?


----------



## vladimirbot

the best optical mouse ever is the Logitech MX 700, yes it is wireless with 8 buttons, count them 8!! plus the battery is rechargeable so u dont have to change it. it is costly at $70, but I still got it


----------



## littlenicky

optical mice are alot better especially because you dont have to clean them as ofter and they dont get stuck on one half of the screen(this is good especially if u are a gamer


----------



## littlenicky

i have a usb bluetooth cuz my psz is messed up ... its perfect never messed up and costs alot less than 70$


----------



## Praetor

Wireless optical mouse are pretty damn sweet although I can perhaps see its lack of functionality in the workplace and it's penchant for trouble in a school environment but at home I love it. I use the Logitech Elite Mouse






A good solid mouse all-around with roughly 3 weeks of battery life on normal alkilines (of course ive been using PureEnergy rechargables which normally give 2 weeks of use except these batteries have been recharged 100+ times so ... back to alkalines). I think this is the last (wireless at least) mouse made by logitech that didnt feature "useless" buttons (i.e., on the MX series of mice, there are those obscure "dot buttons" where you have to contort your fingers into painful configurations to press )

On the other side, Microsoft wireless mice (or at least some of them), have a really kewl feature in that they only require one battery two run so I could use them with my dead PureEnergies hehe.


----------



## Nephilim

I'll chime in here.

I got the Logitech cordless MX Duo (mouse/keyboard) about six months ago for $64 and I can't imagine being without them now! The MX700 mouse feels really good and has outstanding precision and tracking. The reciever doubles as the charger for the mouse so you never have to worry about running out of batteries. Personally, I can't find a bad thing to say about this setup


----------



## Praetor

> I can't find a bad thing to say about this setup


What about them worthless "dot" buttons? ;P


----------



## Nephilim

> What about them worthless "dot" buttons?



I never use them so "out of sight, out of mind" for me


----------



## smadge

i couldn't imagine using anything but optical meecie there good for gaming too.


----------



## 4W4K3

i hate wireless. had 2 die on me, they randomly open programs and move around the screen...then they died. wired optical for me nothing better in my opinion. plus with wireless i can feel the lag behind the movement...it pisses me off! lol.


----------



## Praetor

> i hate wireless. had 2 die on me, they randomly open programs and move around the screen...then they died


That just means new batteries


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> That just means new batteries



lol no they dont work at all. i tried energizer, duracell, and rechargable batteries and they still randomly move around the screen and sometimes they lose connection and wont connect again till you reboot your machine. they were my mom and sisters mice i tried to fix...they just refuse to work lol. ive had my wired optical for 1-2yrs (?) and its never failed me, i even took it to pieces and painted it to match my case. i prefer simple i guess...lol.


----------



## Praetor

WTF lol.... can't say ive ever encountered something like that before


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> WTF lol.... can't say ive ever encountered something like that before



they were the cheap blue ones, not anything fancy. i guess if you go cheap on accessories go wired...but if you have some $$$$, higher quality wireless is the way to go.


----------



## Praetor

You can get reliable wireless mice for not all that much really, $20USD for a baseline Logitech Optical Wireless mouse (still one of my favorites for general use)


----------



## Swifty

I use a Logitech (love 'em) Mouseman Duel optical mouse wich really smooth an presice. It cost me £40 so I am refusing to buy another mouse at the moment lol.


----------



## smadge

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> they randomly open programs


once again i'ld have to recomend the exorcist  
-smadge


----------

